# is my camera worth anything? please help!



## Mandarain123 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to get my dog fixed and i need to sell one of my cameras , I have a Mirai 105 ricoh zoom lens 38-105mm in perfect condition if any one has a idea on what its worth and where i can sell it let me know thank you


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 30, 2011)

Judging by ebay recent sales your camera is worth between $10 an $35, which is a lot compared to your Internet search skills.


----------



## Mandarain123 (Aug 30, 2011)

well i also found it to be $240 on other sites and on ebay yes they are cheaper but they dont have the exact model/condition, and believe me i looked it up and i got tons of different prices that's why i came to a forum, i wanted to make sure from some one who knew the camera could give me a second opinion. i didn't just randomly look this site up to be lazy. so unless you where standing over my shoulder watching me there is no need to judge. troll.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 30, 2011)

Lets get this outta the way now....




Internet_argument by ChristopherCoy, on Flickr


----------



## ghache (Aug 30, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> Judging by ebay recent sales your camera is worth between $10 an $35, which is a lot compared to your Internet search skills.



you just have been served.. :lmao:. troll?!? haahha:mrgreen::lmao:


----------



## CCericola (Aug 30, 2011)

There is going to be a big difference between what it is worth and what you will be able to sell it for. There are several on ebay in good condition for $10-$15. Ricoh also provided repair manuals so even if it isn't pristine it is still cheaper to buy one in good condition and clean it up. Sorry, have you asked around at different vets if you can get a discounted or free service? I know the vets around here do a set number of free "fixes" a month.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry about your dog issues.

You almost never get what a camera's worth when you need to sell one right away.

I'm guessing that money's tight for you, like so many, have you tried asking the vets in your area if you can come in and clean to help with the cost?





Guys, and I'm guilty of this too, joking around when your friends can see you is one thing but proving to the world in black and white that you sit on your greatest repository of intelligence is quite another.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 30, 2011)

CCericola said:


> There is going to be a big difference between what it is worth and what you will be able to sell it for.



True dat! I just picked up a Minty 34 year old Nikon FM... original version, not the later model - with a 2xxxxx serial number. It doesn't have a scratch on it, and was sitting in an elderly mans closet for the last few decades. In the right market, and to the right photographer it could be worth up to $200.... I paid $34 on ebay.


----------



## compur (Aug 30, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > There is going to be a big difference between what it is worth and what you will be able to sell it for.
> ...



Good score! I have one of these too that I've been hoarding for years.  
It looks like it was never used and it's a black one too.


----------

